# Aaaargh...aitapsia outbreak!



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm wondering if maybe I should just let the rock dry up and use it later. Does this pest die out of the water or does it go dormant and resurface months later? I want this stuff GONE and if I have to tear this tank down for a few months I'm ready to!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like a pain in the arse.

Try this.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=199906

Berghia Nudibranch. Supposedly it works.

Better than taking tank apart.

Good luck.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm... Thanks. Are these things sensitive to water quality? I may have killed one of these waaay back when... Maybe...


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Peppermint Shrimp all the way


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

I've had good luck with peppermint shrimp as well.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all? How many of these shrimp for an infested 40G tall tank? How long would it take to decimate these pests?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I would try 4 shrimp in the tank, but check your overflows and sump. If aptasia is in the main tank, it will probably be in other areas as well. I have used berghias and peppermints and yes, I have relegated a shrimp to the overflow to deal with aptasia. Worked like a charm.
Berghias can be tougher to find, more expensive and I think (I don't know) have a harder time dealing with big aptasia. But they work well, too.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

In terms of time, it depends on how hungry the shrimp are and how much aptasia you have. It could take a couple weeks or 6 months. More shrimp = less aptasia quicker.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Sounds like a pain in the arse.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> ...


+1 I concur 100%


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I use file fish to do the job. I have one always on standby and whenever one appears, I introduce him to the tank to take care and he does a good job.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I don't want to kill all the neat sponges growing on my rock so I will set up the one tank with good rock and put the maroons in that tank and purchase either the shrimp of berghia... Hopefully it won't take months.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You can surgically strike with a syringe full of kalk paste. This worked for me until I got lazy and now I have quite the infestation too. I bought 4 peppermint shrimp who don't do squat! I just picked up a Copperband Butterfly that I am hoping will take care of it for me or out comes the syringe again!


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

About a year and a half ago I had a lots of aptasia. Bought a Copperband Butterfly for the main tank and 2 pepermint shrimps for the sump. The tank was aptasia free in les than a week. The shrimps cleaned the sump in about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

About 6 months ago I bought 5 berghias that were about 5mm long and was told that once they run out of aptasia they would die. Tonight I found the most beautiful 15 mm long white berghia in my refugium (not where it started) who was toodling along looking for food. There is no aptasia in my fuge, so I put him into the 30 gallon tank to see if he would deal with the last 2 or 3 aptasia that are in there. 

If I see him again, he's going into the overflow area where I have a lovely aptasia garden growing.

He's not fast, but is effective.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Why not use the red sea aitapsia-x?


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello, 
These are the best. My 35 gal was infested, it about less than 03 months, all apitasia gone. Incredible !!

Just back from out-of-town, i was able to trap 04 of them. 
2 young / small + 2 good size young adults.

Can you meet me today around 4:30 - 5:00 pm at Hurontario Street & Britania Road - Petro Canada gas station near the 401.

You can have all 04 of them for $ 30

Let me know as there are a few others interested and still to reply / pm them.

Thanks, Neil
Mississauga
416-346 0771


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

aks72ca said:


> Hello,
> These are the best. My 35 gal was infested, it about less than 03 months, all apitasia gone. Incredible !!
> 
> Just back from out-of-town, i was able to trap 04 of them.
> ...


Darn. Just saw your post Neil. I can't today I'm in the Barrie area and have a bad cold. Just couldn't make the drive. I would have gone for it though. Will you be around any time on the weekend?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Green Ocean said:


> Why not use the red sea aitapsia-x?


I've been trying but the tank us tall and there are so many aitapsia.... Every time I think I have a rock cleaned I put it back down and in half an hour the little bas***ds are back out of their hidey holes. I'm tempted to let the rock dry out.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

cica said:


> About a year and a half ago I had a lots of aptasia. Bought a Copperband Butterfly for the main tank and 2 pepermint shrimps for the sump. The tank was aptasia free in les than a week. The shrimps cleaned the sump in about 5-6 weeks.


I think this might be my best option. Remove the maroons and buy one of these butterfly fish. Once the aitapsia is gone can he eat fish food?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> You can surgically strike with a syringe full of kalk paste. This worked for me until I got lazy and now I have quite the infestation too. I bought 4 peppermint shrimp who don't do squat! I just picked up a Copperband Butterfly that I am hoping will take care of it for me or out comes the syringe again!


Let me know how it goes. I don't have the time or energy or patience for the syringe any longer. Next will be the BBQ out back. (Kidding)


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Norman said:


> I think this might be my best option. Remove the maroons and buy one of these butterfly fish. Once the aitapsia is gone can he eat fish food?


You should start feeding it right away. I bought black worms and tubifex and started feeding it a small amount a time. Ones it accepted that, I started mixing it with frozen mysis (dropped in the tank a pinch of both at the same time). Still have it and already eats a little bit of pellets too.

When I put him in the tank, he cleaned off all the little feather dusters in one day, and I had a lots of them. Next he cleaned all the spaghetti worms and after that he started eating the aptasia. He also eats the smaller bristle worms.
This is only my experience with this fish. I read that not all of them eat aptasia. The nudis will eat it for sure, just make sure you dont have anything in the tank that would eat the nudis (including pepermint shrimp).


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Do your research on the Copperband before you buy one. There's a reason they are listed as an expert fish on Liveaquaria. Finding a hardy one that's already eating will give you a leg up.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Do your research on the Copperband before you buy one. There's a reason they are listed as an expert fish on Liveaquaria. Finding a hardy one that's already eating will give you a leg up.


Another reason why I'm considering drying the rock instead. I doubt my tank size is appropriate even. Yes thanks I'll do that...


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Norman,

Wish has known earlier. I was in the Innisfil Beach area earlier today/morning.
Anyways, i have more just smaller/younger.

The challenge is to get them into a bottle as they only come out at night.
Let me know next week and will have some more of the nudibranch for you.

I think, i have about eight small ones but will let them grow to a decent size first.

Thanks, Neil
Mississauga
416-346 0771


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Andrew at Big Als Barrie breeds berghias. Talk to him, he can hook you up. It's a way better option than trying to start over cause you will have this issue again in the future regardless. Plus if you pull the rock and get new rock, you will start your cycle over.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Andrew at Big Als Barrie breeds berghias. Talk to him, he can hook you up. It's a way better option than trying to start over cause you will have this issue again in the future regardless. Plus if you pull the rock and get new rock, you will start your cycle over.


OH now that is very useful info thanks! I'll go in there today and speak with him, maybe I can arrange for some through the week and do my tank transfers to get ready. I have to rehome my killer maroon pair first. I've got their new tank but have to find a way to bring home 45 gallons of RO water...

Thanks!


----------

